# Nile Taxi



## aykalam

The current route is from Maadi to Shubra, and includes 18 stops on the way including Giza, Agouza, Zamalek and Nile City. 

Nile Taxi provides a long-awaited service - Daily News Egypt


----------



## jemiljan

aykalam said:


> The current route is from Maadi to Shubra, and includes 18 stops on the way including Giza, Agouza, Zamalek and Nile City.
> 
> Nile Taxi provides a long-awaited service - Daily News Egypt


Thanks for posting this wonderful news, but how do you find them? I would this service tomorrow, if I could find out where I can climb aboard... not to mention many others I know.

I wrote to Daily News Egypt to update the article with the pertinent info.


----------



## aykalam

jemiljan said:


> Thanks for posting this wonderful news, but how do you find them? I would this service tomorrow, if I could find out where I can climb aboard... not to mention many others I know.
> 
> I wrote to Daily News Egypt to update the article with the pertinent info.


They have a FB account, contact number provided


----------



## jemiljan

aykalam said:


> They have a FB account, contact number provided


Thanks, I just found it. FB was hanging up, but I changed my browser...


----------



## jemiljan

aykalam said:


> They have a FB account, contact number provided


Has anyone managed to get a phone call though to these guys? I tried for two days, but no one picked up.


----------



## aykalam

jemiljan said:


> Has anyone managed to get a phone call though to these guys? I tried for two days, but no one picked up.


No sorry, I haven't tried to call.


----------



## aykalam

Cairo commuters turn to the Nile - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Cairo commuters turn to the Nile - Middle East - Al Jazeera English




It passes my window.. I am going to have a go in this one day, maybe just make a round trip


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> It passes my window.. I am going to have a go in this one day, maybe just make a round trip


Don't forget to take your own lifejacket then


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Don't forget to take your own lifejacket then




It is for the time being in tip top condition


----------



## jemiljan

Does this mean that they've finally started to answer the phone?


----------



## meb01999

there was a government funded "nile bus" for decades. the fee was 50 piastres one way.


----------



## jemiljan

meb01999 said:


> there was a government funded "nile bus" for decades. the fee was 50 piastres one way.


It still exists, but they've cut back the routes. Maadi is out of the question.

If anyone has used this new taxi service, I'd love to hear a report.


----------



## MaidenScotland

meb01999 said:


> there was a government funded "nile bus" for decades. the fee was 50 piastres one way.




Yes it still runs but would you want to ride a boat that the government maintains, I never see it without it looking to me overloaded


----------



## jemiljan

The Nile Taxi service has posted their table:










A bit expensive, but on certain days it's worth spending for the reduced aggravation and added peace of mind.
Oh, and yes, they are answering the phone. At least they called me right back after I called them.


----------



## jemiljan

Ok, so I took the Nile Taxi for the first time yesterday, from Spectra, across from the Hilton, back to the Yacht Club in Maadi. We left at 4:30 when traffic was terrible, and the trip was VERY pleasant, and the took all of a 1/2 hr, with a few stops along the way. They just use a regular speedboat, not the yellow one in the pics. Apparently, if you book outside of their set "Park and Ride" schedule, they want to charge a 5 person minimum, or 150LE. 

The "Park and Ride" times are 

- From Maadi To NileCity
(7:30am) , 8:00am, 8:30am, 9:00am , (5:00pm), 5:30pm

- From Nile City To Maadi
(8:00am), 8:30am, 4:30pm, (5:00pm),5:30, 6:00

This is based on "First Come First Serve"
Times in Parentheses are not scheduled everyday, so please call them to see if they are running it.










I've asked them if we could book using a text message or email, as the phone is often tied up.
Also asked if they might add a couple more hours, as more people will definitely start using the service, or consider using a "dolmuş" system like the one in Istanbul. 

We'll see how they respond...


----------

